# Acer Extensa 5220 Review



## Kovsk (25. Dezember 2007)

So, endlich war es für mich soweit. Mein heiß ersehntes Acer Extensa 5220 ist da. Und hier ist mein Review für euch:
Zunächst die Austattung:
Intel Celeron 530 1,73GHz (533MHz FSB, 1MB L2 Cache) CPU-Z
512Mb DDR2 533 RAM CPU-Z
Intel Mobile GMA X3100 (bis zu 128Mb VRAM) GPU-Z
15,4°  WXGA LCD
80GB HDD
DVD-Super Multi DL (Sprich DVD Brenner^^)
802.1b/g WLAN
BS: Linpus Linux (Dazu sage ich besser garnix^^)

So dann zur Verarbeitung:
Die finde ich persönlich sehr gut. Alles sehr stabil.
Hier mal ein Paar Impressionen des Notebooks:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Akku:
Der Akku macht einen recht munteren Eindruck, unter Windows hält er gut 2,5 Stunden. Bei Games so zwischen 1,5-2.

Die Installation:
Um Windows XP zu installieren muss man via NLite die HD Treiber einbinden. Danach läuft alles reibungslos.

Das Display:
Finde ich recht gut. Sehr schön hell. Der Blickwinkel ist aber nicht so der wahre. Grob geschätzt sind es 140°.

Die Performance:
Nun zu dem, was uns alle hier ja am meißten Interessiert^^. Die Performance des Notebooks ist besser als erwartet. Gut man kann damit net UT3 spielen(ich habs versuch ), aber UT 2004 oder WoW gehen.
Um das ganze mal ansehnlicher zu machen, die Bench werte:
3DMark 2001: 2655 Punkte              klick
3DMark 2003: 934 Punkte klick
3DMark 2005: 478 Punkte klick
SuperPi 1m: 36.295sec klick
Und auf spetiellen Wunsch von Marbus16:
Flatout 2(1280x800, mid Details, ohne AA + AF): Avg 17,7 FPS

So, das wärs dann auch schon wieder, oder habe ich was vergessen? Achja das Fazit:
Das Notebook ist für den Preis echt super, etwas ältere Spiele lassen sich problemlos spielen. Es ist ordentlich Verarbeitet, und die Akkuleistung ist auch i.o. . Am Display kann man bei dem Preis(420) net mecker. Damit bekommt es für P/L von mir ne 2.

Ich hoffe mein Review hat euch gefallen.

Mfg Kovsk

P.S: Bei Sonderwünschen für Test bitte Posten, ich sehe was sich machen lässt.
P.S.S: Bei mir im HWBot findet ihr noch nen Paar Ergebnisse.
P.S.S.S: Sry für schlechte Bilder Qualli aber was anderes zum knipsen war net da


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Dezember 2007)

Schickes Review. Aber das NB erscheint mir als ein besseres ASUS Eec *fg*  Aber wenn einige Games drauf laufen, ists ok für den Preis


----------



## sYntaX (27. Dezember 2007)

Nice nice. Meiner kommt morgen  Ich überlege ob ich auch einen Bericht machen soll.
Nuja, ich hab eine Frage wegen den Treibern. Ich habe in anderen Foren gelesen dass die par Probleme hatten mit der Installation bei XP. Welche Treiber hast du genommen?


----------

